# Geöffnete Programme werden in der Taskleiste nicht mehr angezeigt



## Superelvis (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal ein Lob an dieses Forum, finde ich wirklich Klasse.
Ich habe Windows XP Pro. Leider habe ich seit kurzer Zeit das Problem,  dass in der Taskleiste die geöffneten Programme nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Die Taskleiste funktioniert ansonsten einwandfrei, verschwindet aber wenn ich die Schnellstartleiste und die Eingabebietsschemaleiste deaktiviere.
Das Problem tritt aber nur bei einem User des PCs auf. Ich denke, weiß es aber nicht, dass es ein Problem der Registry ist.
Kennt jemand eine Lösung.

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Superelvis


----------



## nEutRa (25. Januar 2004)

Teste mal folgendes (Wahrscheinlich bingt's nix, sorry):
Klicke mir rechts auf die Taskleiste (bevor du die Schnellstartleiste löschst) und wähle eigenschaften.
Übernimm diese Einstellungen:






Wahrscheinlich sind sie schon so aber mach's trotzdem...
Dann kannste die Schnellstartleiste löschen.
Wahrscheinlich bingt's nix aber wenigstens war's nen Versuch


----------



## Superelvis (27. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Ich habe was Einstellungen angeht schon alles probiert! Zwischenzeitlich habe ich die Programme auch mal wieder gesehen, nachdem ich ein Regestrycleaner hab drüber laufen lassen. Bei nächsten Neustart war aber leider alles wieder beim alten, also funktionierte nicht!

Ich will meine Festpaltte einfach nicht platt machen! Zuviele Progis und Einstellungen!

Trotzdem Dank

Bin für jede weitere Hilfe offen.

Grüße

Superelvis


----------

